# Night terrors and red dye #40? HELP!



## RyleighsMommy

For the last 2 nights my 1 1/2 year old has been waking up screaming bloody murder. Last night she was so inconsolable she laid in our bed still screaming and tossing and turning for hours! I talked to my friend who is a RN and she told me she is convinced there is a direct connection with night terrors in children and consuming red dye #40. My LO eats a lot of yogurt thats colored and does include red dye #40. I started doing some research and have foudn that it also is believed to cause behavioral problems, speech delays etc. Very scary to think we're feeding this stuff to our children. Im going to try and change her yogurt and cut out anything else that has it and hope it helps. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## KayKD

Absolutely, red #40 is made from petroleum and causes all sorts of problems. There are other artificial dyes made from petroleum and are just as bad but people hear about red because it is used the most. There is even a support group called the Feingold Association and there is a Yahoo group by the same name. 



RyleighsMommy said:


> For the last 2 nights my 1 1/2 year old has been waking up screaming bloody murder. Last night she was so inconsolable she laid in our bed still screaming and tossing and turning for hours! I talked to my friend who is a RN and she told me she is convinced there is a direct connection with night terrors in children and consuming red dye #40. My LO eats a lot of yogurt thats colored and does include red dye #40. I started doing some research and have foudn that it also is believed to cause behavioral problems, speech delays etc. Very scary to think we're feeding this stuff to our children. Im going to try and change her yogurt and cut out anything else that has it and hope it helps. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## RyleighsMommy

Thanks! Im going to check it out :)


----------



## dreamy

I've never heard of this. My little guy eats yogurt like there is no tomorrow! I'm going to have to check into this.

Thank you for the info!


----------



## BlackBerry25

My brother had very bad reactions to that red dye and had to have it removed from his diet.

My LO had night terrors for a very long time, and has since outgrown it so I don't know if there was a connection :( Never thought about it.

:hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Anyone know what Red Dye #40 is called over here in the UK? Am off to google ...

Okay, it's Allura Red E129. It's an azo dye, related to Sunset Yellow & Tartrazine.

Funnily enough, 20 years ago my Stepfather became aware of the health problems that can result from an intolerance to azo-dyes, and as a family we cut out both the above alongside other artificial colourants. I hadn't been particularly watching what colours are in Andrew's food - he has organic solids other than the daily yoghurts - but I think I shall be a little more wary in future.

Thanks OP.

ETA. His yoghurts have beetroot red & paprika extract colourings.


----------



## RyleighsMommy

Its something to be aware of for sure. We're going on 4 days with no food with any kind of artificial coloring or preservatives of any kind and the night terrors have totally stopped. I went to the store and only bought everything organic instead, and so far so good! :happydance:


----------

